# Направительный д-з: Вертеброгенная люмбалгия



## Клюева Анна (26 Сен 2008)

Добрый день! 

Направьте меня в нужную сторону, пожалуйста...

Хочу помочь своему отцу поправить здоровье, но не знаю как и где? 

*Заключение МРТ*: Небольшая задняя смешанная грыжа межпозвоночного диска L3-L4. Небольшая задняя смешанная грыжа межпозвоночного диска L4-L5. Небольшая задняя смешанная грыжа межпозвоночного диска L5-S1.  Мелкие грыжи Шморля TH11, L3 и L4. остеохандроз поясничного и нижне-грудного отделов позоночника. Левосторонний сколиоз.

Отцу 60 лет, он моряк (стармех). Со спиной мучается лет 10. Вернувшись из рейса он всегда пару недель лежал. Лечили как радикулит.  МРТ сделали только в этом году. 
Он скоро будет гостить у меня в СПб (живет во Владивостоке, МРТ и лечение там же проходил), хотелось бы здесь в Питере показать его специалистам, провести, если необходимо, доп обследования и определится с лечением или операцией. 

Мне крайне необходимо знать *куда обратиться *за обследованием и лечением!!
Я в сети нашла только НИИ им. Поленова и этот сайт . Поленова - это то что нам надо или куда мне обратиться...?  За сколько по времени надо записываться (я звонила в Поленова, но тел указанный на сайте, не отвечает - закончился раб день возможно)? 
Какое еще обследование может быть назначено в таком случае и главное, сколько оно занимает времени? 
Если в подобном случае может быть показана операция, то сколько может занять восстановительный период (т.е сколько папа будет жить у меня  прежде чем сможет улететь во Владивосток)?

Заранее благодарна всем за помощь!!!


----------



## Ell (27 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Направительный д-з: Вертеброгенная люмбалгия*

Прежде всего выложите заключение МРТ и снимки. И что беспокоит.
То, что Вы написали, лишь общие практически ничего не значащие слова.


----------



## Клюева Анна (27 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Направительный д-з: Вертеброгенная люмбалгия*

Заключение МРТ я написала в своем первом посте. Или вы имеете ввиду скан заключения сделать, что бы был весь текст?  ОК, вечером сделаю.

Я не надеюсь на назначение лечения в виртуальности, мне все лишь нужно знать куда пойти с этой проблемой и сколько времени занимают обследования.
Тем более не могу рассказать про симптомы- болею ведь не я. Отец в рейсе. Он будет звонить мне, что бы узнать на сколько ему придется задержаться у меня в СПб.

Вероятно, это не тот раздел форума, но куда мне задать вопрос?


----------

